# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour du lịch tết 2012 đi Shangrila - Đại Lý - Lệ Giang Hoàn Hảo Travel

## nguyenhaonsc

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH

CÔN MINH – LỆ GIANG – SHANGRILA – ĐỨC KHÂM

8 ngày / 8 đêm

Thời gian dự kiến: tháng .. năm 20..

: HÀ NỘI – LÀO CAI

· 8h00 tối tập trung tại ga đi Lào Cai

NGÀY 1 : HÀ KHẨU - CÔN MINH (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Nghĩ trưa tại thị trấn Mông Tự

Chiều tối đến Côn Minh

Thăm quan tiệm bán đá Côn Minh

Ban đêm tự do mua sắm tại phố Thanh Niên .

NGÀY 2 : CÔN MINH – LỆ GIANG ( ăn sáng trưa tối )

Đoàn dậy sớm từ 7 giờ, sau khi ăn sáng xuất phát đên Lệ Giang

Buổi tối tự do mua sắm tại phố cổ Lệ Giang

Thưởng thức các tiết mục múa đặc sắc của các dân tộc tiểu số như Naxi , Bạch, Tạng vv tại các quán bar thành cổ Lệ Giang .

NGÀY 3 : LỆ GIANG - SHANGRILA ( Ăn sáng , trưa , tối

Buổi sáng tham quan Đoàn thăm quan Mộc Phủ Thiên Vương, có lịch sử 470 năm, trải qua 22 đời của 3 triều đại Tống, Minh, Thanh, bắt đầu có từ triều nhà Nguyên, thịnh ở thời triều Minh, được coi là “Tử Cấm Thành” của Trung Nguyên. Đoàn thăm quan các cung điện của Mộc Phủ Thiên Vương với các kiến trúc nguyên mẫu của Cố Cung Bắc Kinh, lên đỉnh Đàn Tiên ngắm toàn cảnh Lệ Giang thành cổ.

Đoàn khởi hành theo dọc sông Dương Tử - Kim sa, thăm quan Vòng cung Omega corner – nơi sông Kim Sa chảy đến đây thì uốn vòng quanh một quả núi tròn tạo thành chữ Ω cân đối như thể nhân tạo.

Đoàn thăm quan Khe Hổ Khiêu – Hổ nhảy (Tiger Leaping George), thẳng cảnh thiên nhiên kỳ thú - là hẻm núi sâu, dài và hẹp nhất thế giới. Nơi đây dòng sông Dương Tử bị chặn bởi hai dãy núi cao (Ngọc Long (5600m) và Haba (5396m)) , đột ngột thót nhỏ lại một đoạn dài 16km, chiều sâu tính từ đỉnh núi xuống đáy, chiều sâu tính từ đỉnh núi xuống đáy hẻm là gần 3900m.

Đoàn tiếp tục hành trình đến Shangrila, trên đường ngắm nhìn phong cảnh thảo nguyên thay đổi liên tục theo độ cao.

Đến SHANGRILA dạo phố Tứ Phương, cùng vui chơi các lễ hội của người Tạng hoặc có thể tham dự chương trình Nhạc vũ Tây Tạng hoành tráng

· Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn đi thăm quan Vân Nam By Sắc, thăm Chùa Vàng - Đồng Kim Điện – ngôi chùa của Đạo giáo và đúc bằng đồng nặng 30 tấn với hơn 300 năm tuổi.

· Tiếp tục tham quan Tây Sơn Long Môn và Tam Thanh Các nổi tiếng qua câu “Hễ đến Long Môn, danh giá khác thường“ - du khách không chỉ ngắm nhìn cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên mà còn tìm hiểu văn hoá vùng này, thăm Hoa Đình Tự – nơi tương truyền Phật Bà Quan Âm đã đến giảng Kinh và thành tâm nên trở thành Bồ Tát .

· Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Côn Minh.

Ngày 4 : SHANGRILA – ĐỨC KHÂM (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Buổi sáng tham quan chùa SONGZALIN hình ảnh thu nhỏ của Cung điện Potala (Tây Tạng), nằm trên độ cao 3200m, nổi bật với những mái nhọn vàng rực rỡ, là một ngôi đền lớn nhất ở Vân Nam, nơi tập trung những nét văn hóa tiêu biểu của người Tạng, xây dựng từ năm 1679 bởi vị Lạt ma thứ 5, hiện vẫn được bảo tồn nguyên vẹn, có thể chứa tới 3000 người.

Sau đó khởi hành đi ĐỨC KHÂM

Đến Đức Khâm tham quan Phi Lai tự

Nghĩ đêm tại Đức Khâm

Ngày 5: ĐỨC KHÂM (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

· Thăm quan núi tuyết Mai Lý ( Mei )

· Đoàn trở về Shangrila , nghĩ đêm tại suối nước nóng Thiên Sinh ( Tian Sheng )

Ngày 6 : SHANGRILA - ĐẠI LÝ (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

· Buổi sáng thăm Chùa Đông Trúc Lâm Tự ( Dhondrupling Gompa )

· Trở về Đại Lý , nghĩ đêm tại phố mới Đại Lý

· Thăm chùa Sùng Thánh hoặc phố cổ Đại Lý

· Buổi tối tự do mua sắm tại thành phố mới Đại Lý , tự do tham quan Hồ Nhĩ Hải

Ngày 7 : ĐẠI LÝ - CÔN MINH (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

· Trở về Côn Minh

· Thăm quan Tây Sơn Long Môn hoặc Tam Thanh Các nổi tiếng qua câu “Hễ đến Long Môn, danh giá khác thường“ - du khách không chỉ ngắm nhìn cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên mà còn tìm hiểu văn hoá vùng này, thăm Hoa Đình Tự – nơi tương truyền Phật Bà Quan Âm đã đến giảng Kinh và thành tâm nên trở thành Bồ Tát

· Nghĩ đêm tại Côn Minh, thăm quan tư do ban đêm

Ngày 8 : CÔN MINH – HÀ KHẨU (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

· Trở về Hà Khẩu

· Thăm quan chợ Hà Khẩu

· Buổi tối lên tàu về Hà Nội , 5 giờ sáng tàu đến ga, kết thúc hành trình

· Về đến HCM, chia tay kết thúc chương trình.

Giá tour trọn gói: USD/khách

SỐ KHÁCH TỪ 15 ĐẾN 20 NGƯỜI

Giá trên bao gồm :

Visa TQ hoặc Giấy Thông Hành theo chương trình
Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
KS 3 sao, 2 người/phòng.
Phí tham quan cửa thứ nhất.
Phương tiện di chuyển theo hành trình.
Bảo hiểm du lịch với mức đền bù tối đa 1000USD đối với hành lý và 10.000USD đối với người.
HDV tiếng Việt đón khách tại Trung Quốc
Giá chưa bao gồm:

1. Đồ uống, giặt là, điện thoại, nghỉ phòng đơn.

2. Tiền Tip cho hướng dẫn viên và lái xe địa phương (khoảng 3USD/1 người/1 ngày)

ĐĂNG KÝ:

Hộ Chiếu còn hiệu lực trong vòng 6 tháng
2 ảnh 4x6cm nền trắng

LH: Hoan Hao Travel
Tel: 0466848318 - Hot: 0906404986

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin du lich tet Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin tour tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thon tin tour Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin du lich http://dulichhoanhao.com

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## hieutt

Không được đặt link trong nội dung bài viết. Hãy đọc kỹ qui định của diễn đàn

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

du lich hoàn hảo travel Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lịch

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

du lịch Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lịch

----------

